# PCI card not fitting



## tvagts (May 19, 2009)

Hi

I have an acer aspire X1200-U1520A and I am trying to get wireless on it. I recently bought a Linksys Wireless PCI Adapter to add wireless to my computer, but it won't fit into the PCI slot near the PCI express slot. It is barely too big for the PCI slot. Do I have to use the USB wireless connection or is there another slot or another way to get it to fit?

Read more: http://www.computerhope.com/forum/index.php/topic,83701.0.html#ixzz0FuVBf78z&B


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Have you tried another PCI slot for size? I find sometimes they are hard to plug in and I am frightened of breaking something so I get a pressure pack of electronic cleaner that evaporates and leaves no residue (CO Contact Cleaner made my CRC Australia it says Precision Electronic Cleaning Solvent). I spray the contacts and the socket and while it is still wet I insert the card and I find it lubricates the card going in. There may be a similar product in your part of the world just make sure it leaves no residue and not oily. Also I don't know your expertise but don't forget to avoid static charge ground yourself to the case and don't work on carpet.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Another issue I've seen is a poor fit of the case/motherboard which doesn't align the card slots with the case correctly.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

Well, make sure its the correct rev of pci.

What color is the slot? If its white its PCI, ifs another color its something else.

Is this card new? could it be a older card, there are 3.3v and 5v pci .. the notch is reversed between the 2 types.

Since you have a newer pc, you have a 3.3v pci slot.

As said, it could be just a matter of squesing it in .. as in the case is just a little off.


----------

